# απενοχοποίηση, αποενοχοποίηση = exculpation, exoneration, acquittal, taking the blame off, deculpabilisation



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

Με έχει τυραννήσει μερικές μέρες και έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι δικός μας νεολογισμός, δηλαδή δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να μεταφράσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Δεν ξέρω ωστόσο αν ξεκίνησε από μετάφραση γαλλικού ή γερμανικού όρου. Τα ελληνικά λεξικά, ακόμα και τα πιο πρόσφατα, αγνοούν τη λέξη, κι ας υπάρχουν χιλιάδες ευρήματα του ουσιαστικού, του ρήματος, των μετοχών. Να φούντωσε έτσι η χρήση της επειδή είναι λέξη της μόδας, επειδή ζούμε στην εποχή που προσπαθούμε να απενοχοποιήσουμε τα πάντα;

Και πώς μεταφράζεται;
Άντε τις _απενοχοποιημένες απολαύσεις_ να τις πούμε _guilt-free pleasures_.
Όλες αυτές τις απ(ο)ενοχοποιήσεις πώς τις λέμε;

Exculpation, exoneration, acquittal, removal of guilt, vindication, rehabilitation, destigmatization; Πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό;


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Έχω την εντύπωση πως ίσως είναι ελληνικός ο νεολογισμός, περισσότερο συνδεδεμένος με την "πολιτισμική ηθική" της υπόθεσης (να φταίει η -χριστιανική- θρησκεία; Να φταίει η κουλτούρα μας; Μην ειν' το κακό το ριζικό μας;  "Τι πρέπει, τι δεν πρέπει, ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα", που λέει και το άσμα;




)

Μετά από αρκετή -πρωινή- σκέψη και συζήτηση πάνω στο γερμανικό σκέλος της ερώτησης, καταλήξαμε πως πολύ κοντινό αντίστοιχο είναι το "Enttabuisierung"/"enttabuisieren" (απελευθέρωση από ταμπού, free from taboos, "de-taboo-ify", so to say). Τα περισσότερα ευρήματα στο google γι' αυτές τις λέξεις έχουν σχέση με 1) Το μιλιταριστικό παρελθόν της χώρας (Χίτλερ, πόλεμος και όλα τα σχετικά), 2) Πολιτική, 3) Ψυχικές ασθένειες, 4) Ψυχολογία και θρησκεία, 5) Θρησκεία καθαυτή, 6) Σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις.

Όσοι γερμανόφωνοι, δείτε εδώ για το enttabuisieren (ρήμα) και το Enttabuisierung (ουσιαστικό). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι αρκετά κοντά στο ελληνικό, αλλά το αν το ελληνικό προήλθε από το γερμανικό, δεν ξέρω... (δε νομίζω κιόλας, πλησιάζει πάντως).


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

δεν ξέρω, αλλά στα γαλλικά φοριέται πολύ και το κουλπαμπιλιζέ και το ντεκουλπαμπιλιζέ.
π.χ.
http://forum.doctissimo.fr/grossesse-bebe/ivg/comment-deculpabiliser-apres-sujet_152106_1.htm

εδώ θα δεις συμβουλές για το πώς να αποενοχοποιηθείς (ή απενοχοποιηθείς;) από μια έκτρωση.

Σχεδόν δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν το έχουν τα ΛΝΕΓ/ΛΚΝ. Αν είναι έτσι (που έτσι θα είναι, θα το έψαξες) πρόκειται για λεξικογραφική τρύπα πρώτου μεγέθους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2008)

sarant said:


> Σχεδόν δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν το έχουν τα ΛΝΕΓ/ΛΚΝ. Αν είναι έτσι (που έτσι θα είναι, θα το έψαξες) πρόκειται για λεξικογραφική τρύπα πρώτου μεγέθους.


Ή/Και για ευθεία απόδειξη ότι οι σύγχρονοι Έλληνες λεξικογράφοι αγνοούν τι εστί corpus.


----------



## Philip (Mar 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και πώς μεταφράζεται;
> Άντε τις _απενοχοποιημένες απολαύσεις_ να τις πούμε _guilt-free pleasures_.
> Όλες αυτές τις απ(ο)ενοχοποιήσεις πώς τις λέμε;
> 
> Exculpation, exoneration, acquittal, removal of guilt, vindication, rehabilitation, destigmatization; Πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό;



Όσο για τις απολαύσεις, θα έλεγα innocent pleasures, όπως τα innocent enjoyment, innocent pastime, κλπ.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 18, 2008)

Εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα τις άκρως πληροφοριακές παρατηρήσεις των αγαπητών φίλων, που έχουν ήδη καλύψει τα σπουδαιότερα σημεία.

Ίσως δεν είναι περιττό να λεχθεί ότι η _απενοχοποίηση _αποτελεί μεταφραστικό δάνειο από γαλλ./αγγλ. _deculpabilisation_, μολονότι η λέξη αυτή έχει ενίοτε αποδοθεί _αποποινικοποίηση _(στη νομική επιστήμη). Στα σώματα κειμένων, πάντως, η λ. _απενοχοποίηση _εμφανίστηκε πολύ πρόσφατα και ασφαλώς θα αξιοποιηθεί.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

Ωραιότατα! Το _déculpabilisation_ μού έλυσε την απορία (άλλο αν βαράω το κεφάλι μου που δεν το έβαλα στις αναζητήσεις μου, που έφτασαν μέχρι undemonization και decriminalization και όποιο άλλο παράγωγο σε -ization μπορεί να παραγάγει ένας απελπισμένος νους — πάει και καιρός από το _Mea culpa_ του Παπανδρέου).

Όταν τώρα ερχόμαστε και συγκρίνουμε τα φτωχά ευρήματα της χρήσης της λέξης, ιδίως στην αγγλική, ανακύπτει ένα άλλο μεταφραστικό / λεξικογραφικό πρόβλημα: όταν μια κοινωνία σαν τη δική μας (πρώην ενοχική; που περνάει τη φάση της αποτίναξης δεσμών και δεσμών;) έρχεται και αγκαλιάζει τόσο ένθερμα έναν όρο και τον κάνει πιπίλα (oops, mixed metaphor), στη μετάφραση δεν οφείλουμε να δώσουμε έναν τρέχοντα όρο της γλώσσας-στόχου αντί για μια λέξη που ακόμα κουβαλά τη λογιοσύνη της; Ανάλογα με το κοινό-στόχο, θα μου πείτε ίσως.

Τρία στα πρώτα ευρήματα της _απενοχοποίησης_ αφορούν την _απενοχοποίηση του κινητού τηλεφώνου_. Ποια απόδοση θα προτιμούσατε αν δεν θέλατε να πείτε _the deculpabilisation of the cell phone_;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 18, 2008)

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Πολύ σωστή βέβαια η παρατήρηση του Dr Moshe για την γαλλική λέξη deculpabilisation, και πολύ σωστά αυτομουτζώθηκα γιατί έψαχνα τη λέξη deculpabilise σε αγγλικά λεξικά, αλλά δε μου έκοψε να κοιτάξω και κανένα γαλλικό. Υπάρχει, όμως, λέξη "deculpabilisation" και στα αγγλικά; Δεν είναι exculpation η αντίστοιχη αγγλική λέξη;

Για την κινητή τηλεφωνία η λέξη που θα διάλεγα (αν δεν θέλαμε το exculpation) είναι exoneration.


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Πολύ σωστή βέβαια η παρατήρηση του Dr Moshe για την γαλλική λέξη deculpabilisation, και πολύ σωστά αυτομουτζώθηκα γιατί έψαχνα τη λέξη deculpabilise σε αγγλικά λεξικά, αλλά δε μου έκοψε να κοιτάξω και κανένα γαλλικό. Υπάρχει, όμως, λέξη "deculpabilisation" και στα αγγλικά; Δεν είναι exculpation η αντίστοιχη αγγλική λέξη;
> 
> Για την κινητή τηλεφωνία η λέξη που θα διάλεγα (αν δεν θέλαμε το exculpation) είναι exoneration.



Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Λεξοπλάστη. Δείτε στο γκουγκλ ότι οι ανευρέσεις του deculpabilisation είναι ελάχιστες, μόλις 380, και από αυτές πολλές είναι στα γαλλικά από σπόντα (κανονικά στα γαλλικά θέλει αξάν στην πρώτη συλλαβή)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

Διόρθωσα το δικό μου deculpabilisation σε déculpabilisation, γιατί στο γαλλικό αναφερόμουν αρχικά (με ενδιέφερε η προέλευση της _απενοχοποίησης_). Εγώ μπερδεύτηκα γιατί νόμιζα ότι δεν χρειάζεται το é για να βρει γαλλικές λέξεις, αλλά φαίνεται ότι πάλι έκανε αλλαγές το Gargoygle. Αλλά συμβαίνει το αντίθετο: βάζεις με τόνο και σου βρίσκει και τις χωρίς τόνο — εκτός αν βάλεις τη λέξη μέσα σε εισαγωγικά. Με τόνο, πάντως, τα γαλλικά ευρήματα ανέβηκαν στις 11.000. Γερή ψαριά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Στη ρουμανική γλώσσα: *deculpabilizare*


----------

